# Kanger Dripbox 160W



## BibbyBubbly (24/5/16)

Please let me know who will be stocking the dripbox 160W.


----------



## Morne (24/5/16)

NoonClouds.co.za

Once they become availble

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA (24/5/16)

Not long now ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## mc_zamo (26/5/16)

JakesSA said:


> Not long now ...


@JakesSA do we have an eta on these? Will they be available on pre order?


----------



## JakesSA (26/5/16)

I am nagging the supplier on practically a daily basis but he's hesitant to commit on a precise date yet. I suspect this is going to be a big release for Kanger and always, in such a case, delays are possible if not likely. I'll only consider a pre-order once a very firm ETA can be given, nothing worse than not being able to meet pre-order promises!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## mc_zamo (26/5/16)

JakesSA said:


> I am nagging the supplier on practically a daily basis but he's hesitant to commit on a precise date yet. I suspect this is going to be a big release for Kanger and always, in such a case, delays are possible if not likely. I'll only consider a pre-order once a very firm ETA can be given, nothing worse than not being able to meet pre-order promises!


Thanks @JakesSA , hopefully here sooner rather than later

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Johan Heyns (30/5/16)

any news? @JakesSA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakesSA (31/5/16)

Nothing as yet .. I have however started looking at preparing some BF atties to go with it .. at a rather special price ..

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (31/5/16)

JakesSA said:


> Nothing as yet .. I have however started looking at preparing some BF atties to go with it .. at a rather special price ..


Which ones?! XD


----------



## zadiac (31/5/16)

JakesSA said:


> Nothing as yet .. I have however started looking at preparing some BF atties to go with it .. at a rather special price ..



You should look at the new Wotofo troll V2 one @JakesSA . I suspect it can be converted quite easily and with that deep juice well, it should work very well as a BF atty.


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/5/16)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-kanger-dripbox-160w-kit


----------



## JakesSA (1/6/16)

Amazing looks like Sir Vape is first of the mark again .. how does he do it??. 



zadiac said:


> You should look at the new Wotofo troll V2 one @JakesSA . I suspect it can be converted quite easily and with that deep juice well, it should work very well as a BF atty.



Oddly, I still look at total drain atties as the best option for BF devices as used to be the norm, bottom fed obviously offsetting the necessity for deep juice wells. The times they are a changing?


----------



## Andre (1/6/16)

JakesSA said:


> Amazing looks like Sir Vape is first of the mark again .. how does he do it??.
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly, I still look at total drain atties as the best option for BF devices as used to be the norm, bottom fed obviously offsetting the necessity for deep juice wells. The times they are a changing?


Imo, total drain is still the best.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (1/6/16)

JakesSA said:


> Amazing looks like Sir Vape is first of the mark again .. how does he do it??.
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly, I still look at total drain atties as the best option for BF devices as used to be the norm, bottom fed obviously offsetting the necessity for deep juice wells. The times they are a changing?



The posi of the troll v2 sits flush with the deck, so I think it will drain quite well, and the deep juice well will guard against leaking due to over squonking imo. Just a thought

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (1/6/16)

Ahh I get you now ..


----------



## Tobie (14/6/16)

hi, 

Who else will be stocking the 160 ?


----------



## Baker (14/6/16)

Tobie said:


> hi,
> 
> Who else will be stocking the 160 ?



Vape Cartel has them.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA (15/6/16)

Finally ours are now in stock too .. see here


----------

